

Just In Case: U.S. Has Plans for Americans to Flee South Korea - Lightning
http://nation.time.com/2013/04/05/fleeing-imminent-incoming-north-korean-rockets/

======
cdjk
The headline is wrong - it should be South Korea, not North Korea. I don't
think there are many US citizens in North Korea.

And I'm not surprised at all. Planning for contingencies is kind of what the
military does when it's not actively fighting.

~~~
lostlogin
I laughed when I read the headline - I thought that it was likely something
that applied to maybe 2 people, both CIA.

